
Cloudflare Has Enabled HTTP/2 Support - xpose2000
When browsing Cloudflare, or <i>some</i> Cloudflare enabled sites you&#x27;ll notice that network requests are HTTP&#x2F;2.<p>Not all Cloudflare enabled sites are showing HTTP&#x2F;2 requests.  For example, hacker news right now still shows SPDY&#x2F;3.1.<p>The Cloudflare homepage IS using HTTP&#x2F;2 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cloudflare.com&#x2F;.  Keep a close eye on their blog for a post announcing this.https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.cloudflare.com&#x2F;
======
logiclabs
Great news. My own cloudflare fronted site appears to be using HTTP/2 and is
noticeably quicker, despite all images still being hosted on another HTTP/1
CDN.

[https://cdnjs.cloudflare.com](https://cdnjs.cloudflare.com) is also now
HTTP/2, which is the main improvement for me.

